# Fuel / oil tank filler neck and cap



## 1 Albee (Feb 27, 2021)

I have some new 2 1/4" steel threaded filler necks with turn tight cap assembles. They may be from military AC $10.00 each + shipping
Also have some flanged with cap $15.00 each + shipping. I have some T28? style neck and caps $50.00 each + shipping I will send you a photo if you send me your email.

Thanks Phil


----------

